# Grossest thing you've ever fed?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Today, I opened Eevee's chicken box and it STUNK!! So much that I gagged, cursed, took it outside, and threw it in the dumpster. :yuck:
Normally I have no problem feeding "off" meat, but holy heck that was BAD. I threw it out more for me and my boyfriend's sake than for Eevee's. Im sure she would have loved it - usually its the stinkier the better. :lol:

So, what's the grossest thing you've ever fed your dogs? Or even the grossest thing that you COULDNT feed?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have fed a deer's head which was visually disturbing I guess. Also, I have some "ripe" venison in the fridge. My dog still eats it but in a day or more, I think I will throw it out (there is only a little left) because....DANG, it stanks. 

Do dogs know when it has gotten to that point of nastiness?


a long time ago, when I started raw the first time, I was cutting up chicken and forgot a package of chicken in the garage....in the summer. A few days later I went in there. OMG. It was liquified. I showed my lab and he wouldn't go near it. So I guess after a point they wont eat something but I just hope they know when that point is so they don't make themselves sick.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I fed Rebel some chicken heads that had been in the fridge way too long - not only very stinky, but slimy. And when i reached in the bag and grabbed one I poked both eyeballs out.

He loved them. It always amazes me how dogs have such sensitive stomachs when they can't eat a pea-size piece of liver without getting diarrhea but they can eat stuff like that chicken head.

I used to throw old meat out because it really bothered me. I'm getting alot more used to it! Although i really don't like meat to get extremely old where it's slimy.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I really do wonder if dogs know when something is really bad to eat. Im sure if I let the chicken sit and get any worse, Eevee would look at me like Im nuts. 

Ugh, I cant imagine you poking out chicken eyeballs! And I totally agree, dogs' stomachs are sensitive in such weird ways. Thankfully Eevee has an iron gut and has been chowing down on liver since week 1. She loves the stuff :thumb:

I dont mind feeding old meat, but I judge by how gross it smells. If I feel the need to gag and curse,then it's going out to the dumpster..


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I won't feed my dogs stinky meat. I know a lot of people do with no issues, and they handle it fine. But it's not like I need to so I'd rather not.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't feed stinky stuff either...No need to!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Green tripe. And it hasn't even 'turned'. I stick with canned now. The frozen stuff smelled so strong, it took over the freezer and the whole house reeked for a day.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I havent ever fed tripe. From what I've read about the smell, I dont think I ever want to, lol.

Also, come to think of it, wolves when eating whole prey in the wild will leave the stomach contents behind - that's kinda knowing what to eat and what not to eat, right?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Eh, I don't really care... if the dogs like it, they get it. They haven't turned anything down yet. I fed some really off chicken yesterday... Whew... very stinky stuff! No big deal. It doesn't really bother me but my husband has to leave the room until I'm done.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

My nosey neighbor a few years ago. He stunk to high heaven


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Green tripe. And it hasn't even 'turned'. I stick with canned now. The frozen stuff smelled so strong, it took over the freezer and the whole house reeked for a day.


The canned tripe doesn't smell? Just wondering. I bought some dried tripe and Sheba seems to love the stuff.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

committed2excellence said:


> My nosey neighbor a few years ago. He stunk to high heaven


i thought you had to have pigs to do that!!

Actually, i think tripe is very good for them. Yes it's stinky but it's a staple for us. It just smells like poo. Alot of people don't feed it and seem to do fine, though.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

committed2excellence said:


> My nosey neighbor a few years ago. He stunk to high heaven





xellil said:


> i thought you had to have pigs to do that!!


I thought so too! :heh:


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I brought some nasty frozen tripe blend to an obedience trial a few weeks ago for treats. EVERY dog in the place stopped to sniff me.



xellil said:


> i thought you had to have pigs to do that!!
> 
> Actually, i think tripe is very good for them. Yes it's stinky but it's a staple for us. It just smells like poo. Alot of people don't feed it and seem to do fine, though.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have fed really ripe meat to my dogs and they eat it up. They haven't suffered any ill effects so far. I hate to throw meat away so if they will eat it I will feed it!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> I have fed really ripe meat to my dogs and they eat it up. They haven't suffered any ill effects so far. I hate to throw meat away so if they will eat it I will feed it!


Ditto... It's against my nature to throw away perfectly good (for the dogs) meat!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I offered Sargeant some 'fresh' meat as we ran out of the stinky stuff and guess what? He hesitated. He looked at me like "where's the GOOD stuff." He did eat, but with a chip on his shoulder. LOL. Guess you have to be a dog to understand it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a dog that likes to eat septic human poop straight from the ground. A little smelly chicken isn't going to faze him!

And a dachshund whose big delight is running across another dog's fresh diarrhea spill so she can roll in it and get it all over her.

Dogs are really gross in our human eyes even if we like to pretend they are sipping tea and wiping their mouths with a lace napkin. 

But they really do live by smell, and their stomachs are so acid it kills all the crap they eat. 

Let a dog take a big honking sniff at the bottom of the bathroom door to find out if his owner is in there taking a shower and it kinds of takes away our sense that WE are all that clean and non-smelly.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

The last batch of chicken I bought was "off". I got 20lbs of it because it was on special. Man, by the time I got down to a couple lbs it was RANK. I had to end up tossing the last few baggies because Kai got cannon butt in the bedroom in the middle of the night....OMG! That was the worst thing I smelled in my life! Nasty cat diarrhea had nothin' on that stuff! She had a belly ache for days, and her breath still smells like carrion! BLECH! I won't be feeding "off" meat again


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> The last batch of chicken I bought was "off". I got 20lbs of it because it was on special. Man, by the time I got down to a couple lbs it was RANK. I had to end up tossing the last few baggies because Kai got cannon butt in the bedroom in the middle of the night....OMG! That was the worst thing I smelled in my life! Nasty cat diarrhea had nothin' on that stuff! She had a belly ache for days, and her breath still smells like carrion! BLECH! I won't be feeding "off" meat again


I ordered 50 pounds of chicken quarters from a butcher once at full price - it came frozen and when I unthawed it several weeks later, it was all rotten. I tried to return it but they said I had bought it too long ago. I learned a lesson from that one.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

committed2excellence said:


> I brought some nasty frozen tripe blend to an obedience trial a few weeks ago for treats. EVERY dog in the place stopped to sniff me.


Was it human tripe?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> I ordered 50 pounds of chicken quarters from a butcher once at full price - it came frozen and when I unthawed it several weeks later, it was all rotten. I tried to return it but they said I had bought it too long ago. I learned a lesson from that one.


Wow! That's awful! I would have been PO'ed. 
i didn't bother taking mine back because I thought, what the heck......everyone else feeds ripe meat without an issue. Hahaha


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Wow! That's awful! I would have been PO'ed.
> i didn't bother taking mine back because I thought, what the heck......everyone else feeds ripe meat without an issue. Hahaha


yep, I didn't mind feeding it but they should have given it to me for free, it was unsellable. i proably had sucker stamped on my forehead when I walked into that place, and they went out to the dumpster after i left and froze all the chicken they had just thrown out.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Calf legs (hoof, fur, and everything) and green tripe are the grossest here. Well, a number of other things could be considered gross but not to me. The calf legs aren't gross to me, per se, but it is a bit odd to see them running around with the completely intact leg of a baby cow...

The only place I have regular access to tripe is from our local, privately owned, all natural store called Naturally4Paws. It is ground, so not exactly what I would prefer, but it is always available and I don't have to worry about freezer space. Anyhow, it comes in 2 lb rolls and we buy it and feed it in the same day. We absolutely do NOT let tripe sit in the house or freezer for any period of time! Hahaha


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Tripe, for sure. Although I was once given some free chicken that was old and freezer-burned. When I thawed it out, it seemed a bit smelly to me, but I fed it anyway.

My dog ate it with absolutely no problems...

Oh yeah-- I ate some eggs that gave me horrendous food poisoning (vomiting until there was nothing left to bring up, etc.). Well, I gave Mateo an egg from the same carton earlier and he had no bad reaction whatsoever.

Dogs' stomachs are a wonder of nature.. :shocked:


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

All this talk about tripe makes me not want to try.:wacko:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

chewice said:


> All this talk about tripe makes me not want to try.:wacko:


That's exactly why I've never fed it LOL.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> The canned tripe doesn't smell? Just wondering. I bought some dried tripe and Sheba seems to love the stuff.


Canned tripe smells. Oh yeah. To me it is tolerable (my wife is another story, I suggest she leave the area when I open a can). Yes, canned tripe is quite ripe. The frozen stuff was orders of magnitude riper. This was before defrosting.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Remember - we are feeding our dogs, not ourselves! 

Dogs adore tripe. It's a smell that will bring them running to the kitchen. The smell doesn't even really bother me any more.

My brother said the meat in my fridge looks horrible and stinks and is totally disgusting. I should have opened a thing of tripe while he was here - that would have made the other stuff not seem bad at all.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

kibble....


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

Never fed anything gross to my dog! not yet...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Canned tripe smells. Oh yeah. To me it is tolerable (my wife is another story, I suggest she leave the area when I open a can). Yes, canned tripe is quite ripe. The frozen stuff was orders of magnitude riper. This was before defrosting.


you know thats odd, I buy ground tripe and it has a smell but not nearly as strong as canned.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I get worried if it smells, if I wouldn't eat it I probably won't feed it to my fur kids....


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> you know thats odd, I buy ground tripe and it has a smell but not nearly as strong as canned.


Maybe it was the type? My new supplier has ground tripe of various sorts .. maybe I'll try it from them. Canned was walk in the park compared to this frozen stuff. 

Odd indeed!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Tripe is by far the nasty smelling thing I have ever fed my crew. Then they get the tripe burps and of course its always when they are right in your face


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think alot of us are so used to feeding dry food - no smell, no texture, every piece of food looks exactly the same - 

that it's a little weird to think of feeding thinks that are highly smelly, slimy, gooey, have eyeballs and toenails, and are not always visually appealing.

But the dogs are saying "thank you thank you thank you."


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

some green liver (it was just a little green) and raw bullysticks. OMG are those interesting to touch! EWW


----------

